
Facebook Group - Startup School 2007 - jamiequint
http://up.facebook.com/event.php?eid=2251607090&ref=mf
======
danw
I've just created a general YC news group on facebook called 'YC News Addicts'
at http://bristol.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2253411233.

Some of us don't get to come to startup school but still want to get to know
our fellow YC'ers.

------
wensing
Shouldn't be hard to match me up either.

my $me; my $last_name = $ynews_uid; our @facebook_names = importNames('Startup
School 2007');

for my $facebook_name (@facebook_names) { if ($facebook_name ~= /Matthew
$last_name/) { $me = $facebook_name; } }

print $me;

------
python_kiss
I am Jawad Shuaib on there. Introduce yourself as well :)

~~~
danw
I believe I am "Dan W" over there :)

------
Alex3917
I added myself to the event even though I can't go this year. Feel free to add
me as a friend though. :-)

/Alex Krupp

------
juwo
Isnt Facebook for College students; What about the rest of us - How can we
join?

~~~
jamiequint
Facebook became un-exclusive middle of last year sometime, you can just go and
sign up

~~~
juwo
Yes, I did go there and was surprised it did not ask me for my school name.
Thanks.

------
danielha
I am, well... it shouldn't be too hard to match me to my user name here.

------
bgold
it's not a real event until there's a facebook group for it!

i'm the guy with the profile picture of a bear.

